# 3 month old male pup



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I apologize in advance if this is not proper, but I thought this photo showed my boy off fairly well (what's more, it's natural!) and even though he is not full GSD but half Doberman I still thought maybe some of you experts could shed some light on his conformation in a workability fashion more so than a breed standard. I will try to update with some trotting photos as well, but may prove difficult as I am alone using a self timer! I do understand that he is still quite young and he will change as he develops, but its all in good fun right? :grin2:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm certainly no expert,but he looks so handsome and athletic to me.I've always admired the dobie's physique.Maybe you've got the best of both.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice looking pup! I'm hardly an expert, and have many holes in my conformation knowledge, but this is what I think, comparing him to GSDs.

Seem well developed and solid for a young pup - love the intensity that this picture exhudes. Whether this intensity will be a boon or a bust for working ability, it will depend on how well he can focus his energy and still be responsive to direction. 

Nice straight back - his rear legs seem to have some of the GSD angulation, but his front is very straight with very straight pasterns. 

Hi has nice, round feet, another positive conformational trait in GSDs (as opposed to thin, flat feet). The thickness of his pads, and the way he stands more on his toes rather than his heels should help him to be light on his feet and move smoothly. 

But with the unique conformation traits that he has inherited from his varied background, I can't say how it will affect his overall physical movement. 

Do you have plans to work or train in sport with him?


----------



## msk (May 12, 2016)

Ohhhh ... I love Dobies as well as GSDs and man that's a handsome pup!! Really interesting looking!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you for the comments everyone . I've always thought he was so handsome but I am a biased mama. I don't have plans to train him in schutzhund or IPO but I did want to do "something" with him. I definitely will have him accompany me on day hikes when he is older and more physically mature, but I am not opposed to various dog sports to challenge both of us. He really is a superb pup. Very smart, self assured, he is bold and loves tackling new obstacles. He is quite observant and picks things up quickly. I know everyone does things differently, but for me I have not asked much of anything of him as far as structured training goes. He is a baby. I focus on socialization and manners at this point.

Edited to add that while I "really" don't know much of anything about dog conformation, I am familiar with horses and I would assume the same basic mechanics apply. I see the straight pasterns you are referring to and also see how that could be an issue further down the road. Thank you for pointing it out as I really didn't see it before! Also one thing I did notice is that where he settles on his rear legs its not quite on his paw but the fetlock, could this also be a stress point? You can kind of see it on his left rear.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He definitely has the Dobie front, pasterns and feet.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

He sure does have some hooves on him! His paws are far larger than my full grown adult APBT, although the rest of him still needs to catch up . Despite my best efforts, I've discovered movement photos of any quality are just not possible by myself. If he's out with the other dogs, he just wants to play. If I try to get him to trot, he runs and chases after me. Tomorrow I will ask my mother to take photos while I ask him to jog for me, knowing her prowess with the camera I might be better off with the self timer but it worth a shot!

Hopefully with any bit of luck I will be able to update tomorrow.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He is beautiful!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

After a decent delay, I have finally managed to get some movement photos. Not sure if they're of any quality, but he always wants to chase me. Today I took him to the neighbors pool, and well he is not so keen on following me into it so I was able to snap a few. 

Also not sure if they are helpful but I have QUITE a bit of loping photos, as that is his preferred speed . 

Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello all, wanted to update this thread. Yes - two and a half years later! This is my guy now, he will be three in February. He is a solid 90 lbs and despite being a big tall dog, he is quite agile and athletic.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

atomic -- good looking dog .
his confromation makes sense . He is totally balanced fore and aft.
Front is very dobe like in the upright shoulder . The GSD for that
ground eating reach would , should , have layback to allow the shoulder
to open .
I said should because the front assembly of many GSD lacks the correct
layback , including show lines , and so are restricted and goose step. If
more angulation on the rear , which is common, then the dog side winds .

Your dog will have more efficient movement because he is balance d.
this is beaufifully shown in the second last picture where he is running beside
the pool .

He is restricted -- but not expending energy compensating straining muscles .

The dog is tight . Good ligaments . Strong back . Good muscle tone.

Again another fault in many GSD is loose ligaments and tendons and that is 
very taxing to efficient movement , tallking about distance and variation in surface .

you have o worries with this dog being sound for work.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow, thank you SO much! Everything you said makes sense, and I certainly appreciate the insight! He is my special boy, always up for anything and everything.


----------

